# question on license



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in VA and own a boat ,do i need a fishing license to fish in MD,NC,and SC


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

MD,NC, and SC do not care what you own in VA, if you fish in there water, you need a license. Every year I have to buy a Virginia, coastal N.C, and a Ches. bay vessel license.:--|


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

From the VMRC website: "Chesapeake Bay and Seaside - Anglers with saltwater licenses from either Virginia or Maryland may fish in any portion of the Chesapeake Bay, or any of the saltwater reaches of its tributary rivers, as well as seaside bays and creeks and the Atlantic Ocean where a Virginia saltwater license is required. Virginia licenses honored include: 1) individual annual licenses; 2) individual temporary licenses; 3) private boat licenses covering all persons fishing on the boat; 4) annual licenses for charter boats, headboats, and partyboats; and 5) annual licenses for rental boats. 

Potomac River - Anglers with saltwater licenses from either Virginia or the Potomac River Fisheries Commission may fish in any portion of the mainstem of the Potomac River to the lower border of D.C.. Virginia licenses honored include: 1) individual annual licenses; 2) individual temporary licenses; 3) private boat licenses covering all persons fishing on the boat; 4) annual licenses for charter boats, headboats, and partyboats; and 5) annual licenses for rental boats.

Virginia saltwater recreational licenses purchased for fishing in ocean waters are the same license used for Bay waters and have the same reciprocity described above. 

MD/VA Reciprocity documents: <Original MD/VA Reciprocity agreement> <2009 MD/VA Reciprocity Agreement Amendment>
"


----------

